# Intel Wi-Fi 6 AX200 firmware error (SOLVED)

## Stolz

I'm not able to use the integrated WiFi card of my motherboard. The card gets recognized by the kernel but I get a firmware error when I try to use it. I was wondering if anyone with the same card has managed to get it working.

My card

```
lspci | grep 'Network controller'

05:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wi-Fi 6 AX200 (rev 1a)
```

My kernel (I've tried older versions at no avail)

```
uname -a

Linux ryzen 5.7.9-gentoo-ryzen-stolz #3 SMP PREEMPT Thu Jul 30 23:33:43 HKT 2020 x86_64 AMD Ryzen 9 3900X 12-Core Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

According to the official page my card is supported by the iwlmvm module since kernel 5.1 and it requires firmware iwlwifi-cc-46. I have tried 2 versions of the firmware, one from the official page (md5 bc56501d50e618067eb114534ca549f5) and another from the sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20200721 package (md5 babe453e0bc18ec93768ec6f002d8229) with identical result in both cases.

When I load the kernel module ...

```
rmmod iwlmvm iwlwifi

modprobe iwlmvm
```

... dmesg shows the firmware is detected ...

```
Intel(R) Wireless WiFi driver for Linux

Copyright(c) 2003- 2015 Intel Corporation

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: pci_enable_msi failed - -38

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-cc-a0-53.ucode failed with error -2

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-cc-a0-52.ucode failed with error -2

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-cc-a0-51.ucode failed with error -2

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-cc-a0-50.ucode failed with error -2

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-cc-a0-49.ucode failed with error -2

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-cc-a0-48.ucode failed with error -2

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-cc-a0-47.ucode failed with error -2

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: loaded firmware version 46.3cfab8da.0 cc-a0-46.ucode op_mode iwlmvm

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwl-debug-yoyo.bin failed with error -2

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Wi-Fi 6 AX200 160MHz, REV=0x340

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: base HW address: d0:ab:aa:aa:aa:aa

thermal thermal_zone1: failed to read out thermal zone (-61)

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0 wlp5s0: renamed from wlan0
```

... and I can see the device wlp5s0 is added

```
ip a

1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 65536 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN group default qlen 1000

   link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00

   inet 127.0.0.1/8 brd 127.255.255.255 scope host lo

   valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

2: enp7s0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state UP group default qlen 1000

   link/ether b4:2e:aa:aa:aa:aa brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

   inet 192.168.0.2/24 brd 192.168.0.255 scope global enp7s0

   valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

3: enp6s0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST> mtu 1500 qdisc noop state DOWN group default qlen 1000

   link/ether b4:2e:aa:aa:aa:aa brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

4: wlp5s0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST> mtu 1500 qdisc noop state DOWN group default qlen 1000

   link/ether d0:ab:aa:aa:aa:aa brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

ethtool -i wlp5s0

driver: iwlwifi

version: 5.7.9-gentoo-ryzen-stolz

firmware-version: 46.3cfab8da.0 cc-a0-46.ucode

expansion-rom-version:

bus-info: 0000:05:00.0

supports-statistics: yes

supports-test: no

supports-eeprom-access: no

supports-register-dump: no

supports-priv-flags: no

```

But when I try to bring the device up, it fails with ' Input/output' error ...

```
wpa_supplicant -D nl80211 -i wlp5s0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -d

wpa_supplicant v2.9

random: getrandom() support available

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

Initializing interface 'wlp5s0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'nl80211' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel'

update_config=0

Priority group 100

id=0 ssid='DelayNoMore'

id=1 ssid='lidl-guest'

nl80211: TDLS supported

nl80211: TDLS external setup

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:1

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:5

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:2

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:4

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:8

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:9

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:6

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:11

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:12

nl80211: Using driver-based off-channel TX

nl80211: Driver-advertised extended capabilities (default) - hexdump(len=8): 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 40

nl80211: Driver-advertised extended capabilities mask (default) - hexdump(len=8): 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 40

nl80211: Driver-advertised extended capabilities for interface type STATION

nl80211: Extended capabilities - hexdump(len=10): 04 00 40 00 00 00 00 40 00 20

nl80211: Extended capabilities mask - hexdump(len=10): 04 00 40 00 00 00 00 40 00 20

nl80211: Use separate P2P group interface (driver advertised support)

nl80211: Enable multi-channel concurrent (driver advertised support)

nl80211: use P2P_DEVICE support

nl80211: interface wlp5s0 in phy phy5

nl80211: Set mode ifindex 9 iftype 2 (STATION)

nl80211: Subscribe to mgmt frames with non-AP handle 0x5587729016c0

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x5587729016c0 match=0104

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x5587729016c0 match=040a

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x5587729016c0 match=040b

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x5587729016c0 match=040c

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x5587729016c0 match=040d

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x5587729016c0 match=090a

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x5587729016c0 match=090b

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x5587729016c0 match=090c

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x5587729016c0 match=090d

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x5587729016c0 match=0409506f9a1a

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x5587729016c0 match=0800

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x5587729016c0 match=0801

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x5587729016c0 match=12

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x5587729016c0 match=06

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x5587729016c0 match=0a07

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x5587729016c0 match=0a11

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x5587729016c0 match=0a0b

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x5587729016c0 match=0a1a

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x5587729016c0 match=1101

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x5587729016c0 match=1102

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x5587729016c0 match=0505

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x5587729016c0 match=0500

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x5587729016c0 match=0502

rfkill: Cannot open RFKILL control device

nl80211: RFKILL status not available

Could not set interface wlp5s0 flags (UP): Input/output error

nl80211: Could not set interface 'wlp5s0' UP

nl80211: deinit ifname=wlp5s0 disabled_11b_rates=0

nl80211: Remove monitor interface: refcount=0

netlink: Operstate: ifindex=9 linkmode=0 (kernel-control), operstate=6 (IF_OPER_UP)

Could not read interface wlp5s0 flags: No such device

nl80211: Set mode ifindex 9 iftype 2 (STATION)

nl80211: Failed to set interface 9 to mode 2: -19 (No such device)

nl80211: Unsubscribe mgmt frames handle 0x8888dd0ffa189e49 (deinit)

wlp5s0: Failed to initialize driver interface

Failed to add interface wlp5s0

wlp5s0: Cancelling scan request

wlp5s0: Cancelling authentication timeout

Off-channel: Clear pending Action frame TX (pending_action_tx=(nil)
```

... and dmesg shows a kernel dump

```
iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Microcode SW error detected.  Restarting 0x2000000.

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Start IWL Error Log Dump:

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Status: 0x00000040, count: 6

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Loaded firmware version: 46.3cfab8da.0 cc-a0-46.ucode

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00000071 | NMI_INTERRUPT_UMAC_FATAL

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00A0BEF5 | trm_hw_status0

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00000000 | trm_hw_status1

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x004FC308 | branchlink2

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x004E8926 | interruptlink1

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x004E8926 | interruptlink2

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00016F7E | data1

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00001000 | data2

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0xF0000008 | data3

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00000000 | beacon time

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x0004E7F3 | tsf low

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00000000 | tsf hi

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00000000 | time gp1

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x0004E7F4 | time gp2

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00000001 | uCode revision type

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x0000002E | uCode version major

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x3CFAB8DA | uCode version minor

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00000340 | hw version

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x18C89000 | board version

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x800CF500 | hcmd

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0xA0120000 | isr0

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00000000 | isr1

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x08F00002 | isr2

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00C0001C | isr3

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00000000 | isr4

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x000301D1 | last cmd Id

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00016F7E | wait_event

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00000000 | l2p_control

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00002820 | l2p_duration

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00000000 | l2p_mhvalid

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00000000 | l2p_addr_match

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00000009 | lmpm_pmg_sel

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x16042142 | timestamp

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00000828 | flow_handler

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Start IWL Error Log Dump:

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Status: 0x00000040, count: 7

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x20000034 | NMI_INTERRUPT_WDG

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00000000 | umac branchlink1

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0xC008B1C0 | umac branchlink2

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x8048BC5C | umac interruptlink1

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0xC0084264 | umac interruptlink2

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00000004 | umac data1

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0xC0084264 | umac data2

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0xDEADBEEF | umac data3

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x0000002E | umac major

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x3CFAB8DA | umac minor

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x0004E7DB | frame pointer

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0xC08869B4 | stack pointer

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x0007050D | last host cmd

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00000000 | isr status reg

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Fseq Registers:

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0xE0000101 | FSEQ_ERROR_CODE

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00290011 | FSEQ_TOP_INIT_VERSION

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x80050008 | FSEQ_CNVIO_INIT_VERSION

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x0000A503 | FSEQ_OTP_VERSION

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x80000003 | FSEQ_TOP_CONTENT_VERSION

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x4552414E | FSEQ_ALIVE_TOKEN

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00100530 | FSEQ_CNVI_ID

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00000532 | FSEQ_CNVR_ID

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00100530 | CNVI_AUX_MISC_CHIP

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00000532 | CNVR_AUX_MISC_CHIP

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x05B0905B | CNVR_SCU_SD_REGS_SD_REG_DIG_DCDC_VTRIM

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x0000025B | CNVR_SCU_SD_REGS_SD_REG_ACTIVE_VDIG_MIRROR

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Collecting data: trigger 2 fired.

ieee80211 phy4: Hardware restart was requested

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: FW error in SYNC CMD RFH_QUEUE_CONFIG_CMD

CPU: 1 PID: 7014 Comm: wpa_supplicant Tainted: P           O      5.7.9-gentoo-ryzen-stolz #3

Hardware name: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X570 AORUS MASTER/X570 AORUS MASTER, BIOS F11 12/06/2019

Call Trace:

   dump_stack+0x50/0x70

   iwl_trans_pcie_gen2_send_hcmd+0x2ff/0x310 [iwlwifi]

   ? wait_woken+0x80/0x80

   iwl_trans_send_cmd+0x49/0xa0 [iwlwifi]

   iwl_mvm_send_cmd+0xd/0x30 [iwlmvm]

   iwl_configure_rxq+0xfb/0x140 [iwlmvm]

   iwl_mvm_up+0x2bb/0x8a0 [iwlmvm]

   ? skb_queue_tail+0x16/0x40

   ? _copy_to_iter+0xac/0x5b0

   ? ieee80211_check_combinations+0x9b/0x220 [mac80211]

   __iwl_mvm_mac_start+0x21/0x1f0 [iwlmvm]

   iwl_mvm_mac_start+0x1f/0x40 [iwlmvm]

   drv_start+0x24/0x40 [mac80211]

   ieee80211_do_open+0x1c8/0x850 [mac80211]

   ? ieee80211_check_concurrent_iface+0x14c/0x1c0 [mac80211]

   __dev_open+0x91/0x120

   __dev_change_flags+0x182/0x1e0

   dev_change_flags+0x1c/0x50

   devinet_ioctl+0x591/0x780

   inet_ioctl+0x6b/0x120

   ? netdev_name_node_lookup_rcu+0x5f/0x70

   ? netdev_name_node_lookup_rcu+0x5f/0x70

   ? dev_ioctl+0x23a/0x3b0

   sock_do_ioctl+0x23/0x110

   sock_ioctl+0x147/0x370

   ? __sys_recvmsg+0x41/0x70

   ksys_ioctl+0x77/0xa0

   __x64_sys_ioctl+0x11/0x20

   do_syscall_64+0x50/0xa0

   entry_SYSCALL_64_after_hwframe+0x44/0xa9

RIP: 0033:0x7f3ef296fe87

Code: 41 5c c3 48 8b 05 09 60 0c 00 64 c7 00 26 00 00 00 48 c7 c0 ff ff ff ff c3 66 2e 0f 1f 84 00 00 00 00 00 b8 10 00 00 00 0f 05 <48> 3d 01 f0 ff ff 73 01 c3 48 8b 0d d9 5f 0c 00 f7 d8 64 89 01 48

RSP: 002b:00007fffec30e978 EFLAGS: 00000246 ORIG_RAX: 0000000000000010

RAX: ffffffffffffffda RBX: 0000000000000001 RCX: 00007f3ef296fe87

RDX: 00007fffec30e980 RSI: 0000000000008914 RDI: 0000000000000006

RBP: 0000000000000006 R08: 0000000000000007 R09: 00005589a3db3010

R10: 00007f3ef2a36b80 R11: 0000000000000246 R12: 0000000000000000

R13: 00005589a3db82d0 R14: 00007fffec30e980 R15: 0000000000000000

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Failed to configure RX queues: -5

iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Firmware not running - cannot dump error
```

Any help would be appreciated.Last edited by Stolz on Sun Aug 02, 2020 4:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## charles17

```
iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwl-debug-yoyo.bin failed with error -2 
```

What about disadbling those debug options in the kernel?

----------

## Stolz

charles17,

thanks for your answer. As far as I know I already have iwlwifi debug (CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG) disabled, not sure why I get that message but I'm not the only one. This is my kernel config

```
 Device Drivers  --->

 [*] Network device support  --->

 [*]   Wireless LAN  --->

 <M>     Intel Wireless WiFi Next Gen AGN - Wireless-N/Advanced-N/Ultimate-N (iwlwifi) 

 <M>       Intel Wireless WiFi MVM Firmware support

           Debugging Options  --->

           [ ] Enable full debugging output in the iwlwifi driver
```

----------

## Jallee

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> I'm not able to use the integrated WiFi card of my motherboard. The card gets recognized by the kernel but I get a firmware error when I try to use it. I was wondering if anyone with the same card has managed to get it working.
> 
> My card
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I have my card working but i dont use it.  :Smile: 

Hope this helps..

```

lspci | grep 'Wi-Fi' 

06:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wi-Fi 6 AX200 (rev 1a)

# dmesg | grep 'iwlwifi'

[   10.448081] iwlwifi 0000:06:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[   10.451763] iwlwifi 0000:06:00.0: api flags index 2 larger than supported by driver

[   10.451769] iwlwifi 0000:06:00.0: TLV_FW_FSEQ_VERSION: FSEQ Version: 68.3.35.22

[   10.451771] iwlwifi 0000:06:00.0: Found debug destination: EXTERNAL_DRAM

[   10.451772] iwlwifi 0000:06:00.0: Found debug config

[   10.451940] iwlwifi 0000:06:00.0: loaded firmware version 53.c31ac674.0 cc-a0-53.ucode op_mode iwlmvmuration: 0

[   10.451946] iwlwifi 0000:06:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwl-debug-yoyo.bin failed with error -2

[   10.490066] iwlwifi 0000:06:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Wi-Fi 6 AX200 160MHz, REV=0x340

Device Drivers  --->

 [*] Network device support  --->

 [*]   Wireless LAN  --->

 <M>     Intel Wireless WiFi Next Gen AGN - Wireless-N/Advanced-N/Ultimate-N (iwlwifi)      

 <M>       Intel Wireless WiFi DVM Firmware support                                                 

 <M>       Intel Wireless WiFi MVM Firmware support    

```

Edit:

```

#uname -a

Linux 3950X 5.7.12-gentoo #2 SMP Sat Aug 1 18:23:08 CEST 2020 x86_64 AMD Ryzen 9 3950X 16-Core Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

Regards Jallee

----------

## Stolz

Jallee,

your message helped me to identify the issue. Thanks!

I saw you don't have the message pci_enable_msi failed but I do. I did some research about it and I was missing the CONFIG_PCI_MSI kernel option. After adding it, WiFi works like a charm. Thanks again!

----------

## charles17

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> ... some research about it and I was missing the CONFIG_PCI_MSI kernel option. After adding it, WiFi works like a charm. Thanks again!

 

You might add this to the troubleshooting section, so help others avoid such trouble ...

----------

## Stolz

 *charles17 wrote:*   

>  *Stolz wrote:*   ... some research about it and I was missing the CONFIG_PCI_MSI kernel option. After adding it, WiFi works like a charm. Thanks again! 
> 
> You might add this to the troubleshooting section, so help others avoid such trouble ...

 

Done! https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Iwlwifi#Wireless_not_working

----------

